# Some evil young lady whacked my 4.96 rating



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!

I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.

I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

That stinks man...but how do you got from 4.96 to 4.92 with one bad rating? When I get a 1* it only drops my average by 0.01.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That stinks man...but how do you got from 4.96 to 4.92 with one bad rating? When I get a 1* it only drops my average by 0.01.


Don't know... Was at 4.96 yesterday and today then boom, 4.92 (those are current numbers posted)

I knew the second the ride started I was getting a bad rating....the minute the witch didn't even say Hi back to me, I was doomed.

I was more angry at myself for hitting the end trip and the staged five star rating automatically that goes back.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

She probably wanted a free ride.

It sucks that just having one of those can tank your rating to such a degree and the driver literally has zero recourse to get it overturned. It's all good though jgiun1, I use to be 4.96 for awhile but have been sitting on 4.92 for about 5 months now and I haven't noticed any difference other than just the pride factor. 

Welcome to the 4.92 club, We're the real homies!!!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

There's no way now of going back to change her rating??


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> There's no way now of going back to change her rating??


It's possible, if you want to waste a bunch of your time and going back in forth with email spam with people using google translate to decipher your concerns. If you send them enough you will eventually get someone who can speak english but why waste your valuable time doing so? I've learned the best course of action in these situations is to just bite the bullet and keep going, contacting uber will only lead you to the dark side of the force.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> She probably wanted a free ride.
> 
> It sucks that just having one of those can tank your rating to such a degree and the driver literally has zero recourse to get it overturned. It's all good though jgiun1, I use to be 4.96 for awhile but have been sitting on 4.92 for about 5 months now and I haven't noticed any difference other than just the pride factor.
> 
> Welcome to the 4.92 club, We're the real homies!!!


Your right, it did give me a morale lowering, but screw it....evil people will happen.

Thanks for the message man....I'm going to let it go and take the speed bumps of this crap job.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> There's no way now of going back to change her rating??


At some point, they will tell you what you want to hear.

"Yes, we have changed her rating as you requested, thank you for being such a valuable part of our driver community!"

But it ain't gonna change. ......


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Some areas count only the last 100 rides in the ratings. If you had 99 5 star ratings and 1 1 Star, that would give you a 4.96. Each rating is worth .05 points (.05 * 100 = 5). Dallas area ratings are based this way, maybe your area is this way as well. That 1 Star would have made your rating go from 4.96 to 4.92. Takes a hundred rides and your rating jumps back up. It may be a way to cull the terrible drivers - the ones that constantly piss the pax off. That 4.6 is only 10 pax away.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!
> 
> I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.
> 
> I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


It's mathematically impossible for a driver with 500+ rated rides to drop from 4.96 to 4.92 from a single 1-star rating. It would require at least four 1-star ratings for it to drop that much.

Uber's rating system has been acting funky lately. I've had nights where my rating has fluctuated up and down, so the 4.92 could be a glitch by Uber. Contact support and ask what your rating is.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Some areas count only the last 100 rides in the ratings. If you had 99 5 star ratings and 1 1 Star, that would give you a 4.96. Each rating is worth .05 points (.05 * 100 = 5). Dallas area ratings are based this way, maybe your area is this way as well. That 1 Star would have made your rating go from 4.96 to 4.92. Takes a hundred rides and your rating jumps back up. It may be a way to cull the terrible drivers - the ones that constantly piss the pax off. That 4.6 is only 10 pax away.


???

Uber drivers everywhere are last 500 rated rides.

If yours is different, screenshot proof please.

Lyft is last 100.

Pax ratings are last 100, on both platforms.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

There you go...


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's mathematically impossible for a driver with 500+ rated rides to drop from 4.96 to 4.92 from a single 1-star rating. It would require at least four 1-star ratings for it to drop that much.
> 
> Uber's rating system has been acting funky lately. I've had nights where my rating has fluctuated up and down, so the 4.92 could be a glitch by Uber. Contact support and ask what your rating is.


This is good to know. I guess what happens is that they back log the trips that rate you down so that they do not hit your rating right away, in order to protect rider privacy. So, if someone rates you a 1 star, uber will wait until you accept another 20 or 30 trips before it hits your rating score. I think uber also looks at 1-stars based on the riders account, and if said rider has been 1-starring a lot they will likely throw some of them out in cases where drivers have higher ratings and have been with the platform for a longer period of time than the rider has.

Thing is, I always notice 5 star rated trips as they hit my account right away and the comments do too. This does nothing more but to obfuscate the inner workings of the ratings system.

I've been a partner for 4 years now, i've learned to just stop paying attention to my ratings. It doesn't really serve any purpose as far as I can tell, other than just pad my ego which doesn't need it anyway. I do great work, I'm confident in what I do, my corporate clients know it, I get paid, I don't care what my rating score is at the end of the day on some stupid app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> This is good to know. I guess what happens is that they back log the trips that rate you down so that they do not hit your rating right away, in order to protect rider privacy. So, if someone rates you a 1 star, uber will wait until you accept another 20 or 30 trips before it hits your rating score. I think uber also looks at 1-stars based on the riders account, and if said rider has been 1-starring a lot they will likely throw some of them out in cases where drivers have higher ratings and have been with the platform for a longer period of time than the rider has.
> 
> Thing is, I always notice 5 star rated trips as they hit my account right away and the comments do too. This does nothing more but to obfuscate the inner workings of the ratings system.
> 
> I've been a partner for 4 years now, i've learned to just stop paying attention to my ratings. It doesn't really serve any purpose as far as I can tell, other than just pad my ego which doesn't need it anyway. I do great work, I'm confident in what I do, my corporate clients know it, I get paid, I don't care what my rating score is at the end of the day on some stupid app.


https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-ratings-work/

Uber's website says 500 rated rides or LESS, so Uberbrent is correct. Different markets have different systems.

I'm in DC, and like most markets it's the last 500 rated rides, but in Dallas and other places it's less.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-ratings-work/
> 
> Uber's website says 500 rated rides or LESS, so Uberbrent is correct. Different markets have different systems.
> 
> I'm in DC, and like most markets it's the last 500 rated rides, but in Dallas and other places it's less.


Yeah, they do it based on the last 500 here in Houston. Not sure why they do it that way in Dallas, those people always think they're special even though the Rangers have no world series titles, the Mavericks are in the basement and Jerry Jones is about to go to the looney bin!!!!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably think we’re special because we don’t have to live in Houston. Just kidding...I do a lot of TV work in Houston.

By the way...has a team from Houston ever won a Super Bowl?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-ratings-work/
> 
> Uber's website says 500 rated rides or LESS, so Uberbrent is correct. Different markets have different systems.
> 
> I'm in DC, and like most markets it's the last 500 rated rides, but in Dallas and other places it's less.


This was ROBO response

All I said to them it's highly unlikely a person would wait a week for a one star with a safety tag attached. My spider sense tingled the minute I picked the evil lady up....I knew it was coming, just mad I didn't give it back with their quick five stars that always pop up. I liked it better when we added the stars and they weren't set at default FIVE



Mista T said:


> ???
> 
> Uber drivers everywhere are last 500 rated rides.
> 
> ...


He's still a rookie Mista....lol


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> By the way...has a team from Houston ever won a Super Bowl?


Deshaun Watson has arrived!!! We just need to give him half the OL that Dak has and he will eclipse all records. He was on pace to break pretty much every rookie QB record on the book before he got hurt!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> Deshaun Watson has arrived!!! We just need to give him half the OL that Dak has and he will eclipse all records. He was on pace to break pretty much every rookie QB record on the book before he got hurt!


Look out for the Browns this year boys....they draft the Penn State beast back at #1 and get their QB at pick #4 pick....will be a beast if they can get a good free agent QB to mentor the rookie. As a Steelers fan, they might be scary in the future, espically if they get the right QB and maybe a decent WR from free agency this year.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Look out for the Browns this year boys....they draft the Penn State beast back at #1 and get their QB at pick #4 pick....will be a beast if they can get a good free agent QB to mentor the rookie. As a Steelers fan, they might be scary in the future, espically if they get the right QB and maybe a decent WR from free agency this year.


The Browns.......



Spoiler



That's the end of the story


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> I agree I'm a rookie Uber black/suv driver...my other ID had over a 1000 rides.


Good job man, keep er up .....it's a good feeling, until the one demon rider ruins the feeling.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> I agree I'm a rookie Uber black/suv driver...my other ID had over a 1000 rides.
> 
> I still think that the 100 ride rating system is harsher than the 500 ride system...but then again, it only takes 100 rides to get that 1 Star out of the ratings.


They're about the same, tbh. The benefit of the 500 ride system is that if you get unlucky and get a few "evil" types like the jgiun is mentioning then it won't tank your rating as much as it would in the 100 ride system. On the other hand, it's highly unlikely to get bad luck like that very often and only using the past 100 rides gives you less sample size and makes ratings less meaningful, imo.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> They're about the same, tbh. The benefit of the 500 ride system is that if you get unlucky and get a few "evil" types like the jgiun is mentioning then it won't tank your rating as much as it would in the 100 ride system. On the other hand, it's highly unlikely to get bad luck like that very often and only using the past 100 rides gives you less sample size and makes ratings less meaningful, imo.


The one star wouldn't be bad.....the fact the witch gave a safety issue tag with the one star bothered me. Trust me, I'm not perfect and I made mistakes in the two years of driving.....but that ride was flawless and I did the limit with 0 issues on the road. The only thing bad about her ride, was her own attitude......she'll get paid back sometime in life with that personality


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> The one star wouldn't be bad.....the fact the witch gave a safety issue tag with the one star bothered me. Trust me, I'm not perfect and I made mistakes in the two years of driving.....but that ride was flawless and I did the limit with 0 issues on the road. The only thing bad about her ride, was her own attitude......she'll get paid back sometime in life with that personality


Yeah, she did that to get a free trip bro. It's happened to me before too and my traffic ratings are always in the green. According to uber I brake well 95% of the time and accelerate well 90% of the time. Yet, I had someone report me for unsafe driving and tank my rating the same way as yours, I went from 4.96 to 4.92 in one night but it made me laugh. Before uber came to Houston, I was doing transportation for 7 years and I never had anyone ever complain about my service, not even once. I can count on one hand the number of times where I felt like I didn't deliver my best service and that was when I was a rookie. I've probably done well over 2,000 trips in the limousine business in Houston and I've never had a client dispute any transaction I've ever billed them for, until I started driving with Uber.....

The way I look at it? Oh well, **** it.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

When a rider gets in I say hello or good morning, I will not go out of park until they respond. If they don't go ahead and respond with a positive verbal reaction the ride ends there. Of course anyone who's deaf will be a custom to reading lips especially after 2 or 3 times of repeating myself, so you will get a quicker response from them than a paxhole rider. No hello no ride. Best way to sort out the asxholes.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's all good.....before I crash out until Thursday afternoon, I ordered myself a REheatza from an infomercial....for those tasty pizza rolls and bagel bite pizzas I always crave after working night shift.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> There's no way now of going back to change her rating??


They won't do it - they won't change a driver's rating due to a shitheel pax rating them poorly, AND they won't let a driver change a pax rating (like we used to be able to do, back in the good all days) if the driver gave a good rating to a pax but realized immediately that per the usual, pax didn't deserve a high rating.

They'll send you some bullshit rigamarole about how, because the ratings are averaged with the last 500, it won't make much of a difference in your overall number. Blah blah blah blibbity blah. Love, Uber

You can certainly try - bombard them with requests and don't let up. You never know --maybe your message will land in the in-box of a kind hearted Rohit who happens to be feeling generous and loving all that moment.

Sorry - this is a perfect example of why NO pax deserves 5-stars except cash tippers. And ones who are *****y from the get-go, who don't even possess the basic human decency to be kind to the person who's got her life in his hands, deserve no more than 3 stars, MAX.

What is wrong with people?



MoreTips said:


> When a rider gets in I say hello or good morning, I will not go out of park until they respond. If they don't go ahead and respond with a positive verbal reaction the ride ends there. Of course anyone who's deaf will be a custom to reading lips especially after 2 or 3 times of repeating myself, so you will get a quicker response from them than a paxhole rider. No hello no ride. Best way to sort out the asxholes.


I just keep saying "HI!" every 10 seconds until they acknowledge me. Literally. I won't stop. I mean, you're entitled ass is sliding across my back seat with your drunken idiot posse in tow, and I'm about to keep you safe and make sure I get you to your destination in one piece and you can't spit out a "Hello" ?! Really??!!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> They won't do it - they won't change a driver's rating due to a shitheel pax rating them poorly, AND they won't let a driver change a pax rating (like we used to be able to do, back in the good all days) if the driver gave a good rating to a pax but realized immediately that per the usual, pax didn't deserve a high rating.
> 
> They'll send you some bullshit rigamarole about how, because the ratings are averaged with the last 500, it won't make much of a difference in your overall number. Blah blah blah blibbity blah. Love, Uber
> 
> ...


I did do a smart a$$ lost and found with that ride... I said I had my dignity in the the car and think she might of taken it and replaced it with a false claim.....lol......they never responded back


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Poor baby. How about you try grabbing a job at McDonald's? Let me hear you practice.... Would you like fries with that order?


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Taxi tony said:


> Poor baby. How about you try grabbing a job at McDonald's? Let me hear you practice.... Would you like fries with that order?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

4.92*? Wow. Even I have a better rating than that and I’m a terrible driver. 

I’m going to have to ignore you until you get that rating back up to >4.95*.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!
> 
> I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.
> 
> I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


You only new,don't worry


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

A lot of hospital runs are people seeking drugs. They turn her down you take the beating.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's rating system has been acting funky lately. I've had nights where my rating has fluctuated up and down, so the 4.92 could be a glitch by Uber.


The cancellation counter is acting up in this market, as well. I worked early Friday morning and cancelled three trips after I had accepted them. It set my cancellation rate to nine per-cent. I worked several hours Saturday and ran a few trips Sunday. By Monday morning, it was six per-cent. I went back to the streets that afternoon and it was nine per-cent, again. After two hours, it went to three; after one more hour to six. Tuesday morning, it was at at four, At ten A.M. Tuesday, it was at six, again. I did not drive UberX yesterday nor will I drive it to-day. I will see what it is Friday morning. The last trip that I cancelled after accepting was Friday. I did not cancel one trip after accepting Saturday, Sunday, Monday or Tuesday.



istravisthewizardofoz said:


> A lot of hospital runs are people seeking drugs. They turn her down you take the beating.


..............a not unlikely story. For years, those of us who drive cabs have picked up a passenger who was having a bad day and decided that someone was going to pay for it. The cab driver was convenient, so he paid for it.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> A lot of hospital runs are people seeking drugs. They turn her down you take the beating.


Lololllo didn't even think about that, absolutely true. Lol


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Dont worry about rating..
I'm over 4000 trips..
Pax cant hurt me with 1 star rating..

Nothing you can do about..
Try to not make it ruin your day..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Had one lady like this one night. After my second, _How are you doing tonight? _She finally says, _I was waiting back there, why did you park up here? _I showed her the address that the app showed she was supposed to be at, which was exactly where I was sitting and waiting. She quips, _Well just go, I don't want to argue about it. 
_
To which I politely replied, _No argument, this trip is over. _Which worked nicely, since I had never started it 



jgiun1 said:


> She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!
> 
> I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.
> 
> I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


Here is the bad news. That 1% is not from one single 1 Star. It takes a few to register...some passengers suck. You have been getting the occassional _freeloader passenger_ one starring you here and there. Finally they add up to the few it takes to register and you see that 1%.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> Poor baby. How about you try grabbing a job at McDonald's? Let me hear you practice.... Would you like fries with that order?


Hey there's a thread about commercial insurance for Uber you missed, beat it and go write there.

It's kinda fitting the McDonald's rip coming from a guy that lives in an area where McDonald's take home pay is like being a pilot of American Airlines. Look at picture below D-bag.



UberLaLa said:


> Had one lady like this one night. After my second, _How are you doing tonight? _She finally says, _I was waiting back there, why did you park up here? _I showed her the address that the app showed she was supposed to be at, which was exactly where I was sitting and waiting. She quips, _Well just go, I don't want to argue about it.
> _
> To which I politely replied, _No argument, this trip is over. _Which worked nicely, since I had never started it
> 
> Here is the bad news. That 1% is not from one single 1 Star. It takes a few to register...some passengers suck. You have been getting the occassional _freeloader passenger_ one starring you here and there. Finally they add up to the few it takes to register and you see that 1%.


That for sure makes sense.....a combination of 1 star people adding up to the one percent.

Thanks for that man!!!!

I'll put on my big boy pants and get over it, move on and make some dough...more like playdough but dough


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That stinks man...but how do you got from 4.96 to 4.92 with one bad rating? When I get a 1* it only drops my average by 0.01.


Too few rated trips, not enough pad to protect current averages.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Hey there's a thread about commercial insurance for Uber you missed, beat it and go write there.
> 
> It's kinda fitting the McDonald's rip coming from a guy that lives in an area where McDonald's take home pay is like being a pilot of American Airlines.
> 
> ...


Not much I can think of that would warrant a 1 Star. Other than passenger trying to get a free ride...it is annoying, yup.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Not much I can think of that would warrant a 1 Star. Other than passenger trying to get a free ride...it is annoying, yup.


I guess severe safety and/or cleanliness issues would warrant a 1*. Or the pax just doesn't want to see you again for whatever reason...like they wanted a quiet ride and you talked the whole time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberbrent thank you for providing the screenshot.

I learned something new today.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!
> 
> I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.
> 
> I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


anytime You feel a less than 5* rating is coming or you just dont want the trip anymore for whatever reason. at the end of ride ask them to cancel the trip , This way your payed up till cancel, and theres no rating. if they refuse you just say " im gonna keep driving, the more i drive the more your gonna get charged" ive done this multiple times. not to skirt the rating but because i didnt like where they were going. but can be used for variety of reason like this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber just posted this message today on driver app....mine went to 4.91


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> That stinks man...but how do you got from 4.96 to 4.92 with one bad rating? When I get a 1* it only drops my average by 0.01.


He is a new driver with well under the 500 rated rides, that is how they drop so fast...the fewer stars you have, the more a 1 will mess you up.



jgiun1 said:


> There's no way now of going back to change her rating??


yes, you can change her rating... it is easier on a computer, but you can change a customers rating if they are still the the 5 day history.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Don't know... Was at 4.96 yesterday and today then boom, 4.92 (those are current numbers posted)
> 
> I knew the second the ride started I was getting a bad rating....the minute the witch didn't even say Hi back to me, I was doomed.
> 
> I was more angry at myself for hitting the end trip and the staged five star rating automatically that goes back.


A 4 point drop for a 1 star is what you get on Lyft because of the 100 ride average. It says right on your 4.92 screenshot that your rating was based on 100 rides. When they switched over to 500 you dropped to 4.91. Without her 1 star you would have been a 4.92.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Don't know... Was at 4.96 yesterday and today then boom, 4.92 (those are current numbers posted)
> 
> I knew the second the ride started I was getting a bad rating....the minute the witch didn't even say Hi back to me, I was doomed.
> 
> I was more angry at myself for hitting the end trip and the staged five star rating automatically that goes back.


Quit worrying about the damn rating.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they were supposed to start giving us the 4star comments like lyft does, but they never did..............


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberbrent said:


> View attachment 211695
> There you go...


What's interesting is that some of us in Dallas have 500 ratings. Unlucky dudes like Brent are on the 100 plan.

Ratings mean nothing fyi. You can't use them for shit. You won't make more. Take pride in being lower rated; you don't have to put up with pax shit.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I just got notice today that they switched the rating to 500...maybe they read the forum.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> I just got notice today that they switched the rating to 500...maybe they read the forum.


of course they do... never a doubt in my mind. as well the should


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 211857
> Uber just posted this message today on driver app....mine went to 4.91


How were they calculating your ratings before?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> How were they calculating your ratings before?


When I signed up it was every 500, then went to 100 the last eight months I think .....then of the post, back to every 500.

I really didn't do any Uber rides the time I signed up, did almost 2800 rides on lyft before I did a single Uber ride.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I know your pain. Your conversation with Uber looks exactly like mine(copy and paste!) Went 4.95 to 4.93 cause I gave someone a deservedly bad rating due to racism/harassment and when they got the e-mail from Uber about my report, they gave me 1* and every issue they could ding. 
In your case, looks like a free ride which is another fun one. Get that once in a great while.


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

Uber has you guys right where they want you, that is worry about ratings instead of $$. Who cares if I have a 4.7 or a 4.9 ? What matters is the amount of $$$ you bring in at the end of every week. Inb4 a new thread for showing off "badges" and "compliments". Well played uber, well played indeed.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MrAbduz said:


> Uber has you guys right where they want you, that is worry about ratings instead of $$. Who cares if I have a 4.7 or a 4.9 ? What matters is the amount of $$$ you bring in at the end of every week. Inb4 a new thread for showing off "badges" and "compliments". Well played uber, well played indeed.


Passengers notice the ratings and I've always got tipped nicely....it's more of a pride thing with me, like trying to be good at what you do, no matter what you do.(Nothing to do with the evil empires dude)


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Transporter_011 said:


> It's possible, if you want to waste a bunch of your time and going back in forth with email spam with people using google translate to decipher your concerns. If you send them enough you will eventually get someone who can speak english but why waste your valuable time doing so? I've learned the best course of action in these situations is to just bite the bullet and keep going, contacting uber will only lead you to the dark side of the force.


WORD.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She was so mean....I picked her up at a woman's hospital emergency room and she didn't say anything, not one word to me. I asked if everything was OK, she said Yea!!!!!
> 
> I looked twenty minutes after dropoff and my three straight weeks of 5.00 went to the crapper with fake one star for no reason. Funny thing, the evil witch said safety was the reason.
> 
> I sent Uber a nasty message of why they leave the five star up so fast and if you end trip by habit you'll give every passenger a five star by accident. I wanted to give that witch a one star but by habit slid the thing and rated her a five star by accident.


You cannot solve the ratings impact that happened from this witch. Instead, get revenge another way. Look up her home address on the Uber app and then go take a sh*t in a bag, wrap it up in a gift wrapper all pretty and nice and leave it on her doorstep with a note saying "just wanted to return the favor to you, enjoy the feeling of someone taking a massive dump on you".


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I wouldn't sweat it, but you can probably look up her from/to information in the app.

I typically use Waze, and it keeps a history of my previous destinations (I typically use this information to return lost items, for the record). If she took a ride home, I would pay her a return visit with some dog poo in her mailbox.


----------

